# Handy"Piepen" (diese Frequenzen, wenn man netz sucht) rausfiltern?



## Xo-mate (26. März 2007)

Hi

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich ne Tonaufnahme habe, wo die ca 1h lang dieses "Piepen" von Handy drauf ist, zusammen mit dem eigentlichen Material.

Womit krieg ich das am besten rausgefiltert? Das meiste, was ich probiert hab, hat gar nix gebracht und ein paar sachen nur ein wenig, aber nicht genug.

Habt ihr Programme/Ideen womit das relativ einfach, zur not auch schwerer, geht?


----------



## Zinken (27. März 2007)

Hier hatte jemand ein ganz ähnliches Problem:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...68168-ein-piepen-nach-aufnahme-mit-mikro.html


----------



## bokay (27. März 2007)

Zinken hat gesagt.:


> Hier hatte jemand ein ganz ähnliches Problem:
> http://www.tutorials.de/forum/audio...68168-ein-piepen-nach-aufnahme-mit-mikro.html



Da ging es jedoch um eine andere Art von Störgeräuschen...

Das klassische Handy-Geräusch ist sehr schwierig wegzubekommen. Es gibt einige Restaurationsprogramme die es zum Teil schaffen könnten die sind aber ziemlich teuer (1000€ aufwärts).

Was du versuchen könntest ist es an den Ort der Aufnahme zurückzukehren und dort unter ähnlichen Bedingungen das "Handy-Geräusch" ohne die ursprüngliche Aufnahmequelle zu recorden und dann das Signal Phasengedreht dazuzumischen. Du musst ein wenig herumspielen und 100%ig wirst du das Geräusch auch nicht wegbekommen aber ein Versuch wäre es Wert.


----------



## Xo-mate (27. März 2007)

Das Geräusch hab ich bereits aus einem "stillen" Bereich rausextrahiert - sprich ich habe das Handydüddeln ohne anderen Geräuschen... Meine Aufnahme ist knapp 2h lang, hab also etlicher solcher stellen gefunden und hab mir halt die beste davon rausgenommen.

Mein Vater benutzt bei sich im Studio Adobe Audition 2.0 - geht das damit?
Wenn ja, wie genau... dann müsste ich mal zu ihm ins Studio und da da gucken.
Mein Vater kennt sich mit dem Prog aber auch nicht aus er hat es Zitat:"Irgendwo rumliegen" gehabt.

OK habs gerade selber gefunden - gibt ne Extra Funktion "Störgeräuschminderung" dafür...
Mal sehen, was sich damit anstellen lässt.


----------



## bokay (27. März 2007)

Du nimmst das Stück Handyton und lädst es in das Programm (fast jedes Audioprogramm hat die Funktion "Phase invertieren/umkehren/drehen...), suchst eben diese Funktion ("Phase invertieren") und "schiebst" dann das Phasengedrehte Stück "unter" den Teil in dem der Handyton nicht Phasengedreht drinnen ist. Da die beiden Handytöne nicht Samplegleich sind (sprich 100% ident) wirst du es sehr schwer bzw. niemals zu einer 100%igen Auslöschung bringen. 
Es ist eine frickelei aber theorethisch funktioniert es.... (wenn auch wie gesagt nicht 100%ig)
Sag mir dann wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Xo-mate (27. März 2007)

Also meine Methode mit dem Stück rausschneiden und das bei "Störgeräuschminderung" reinpacken klappt nicht, da anscheinend ein Durchschnittswert des Stückes gefiltert wird und wenn ich das Piepen soweit rausfiltern will, das es nicht mehr stört, dann ist leider auch zu viel vom restliche O-Ton weg

Deine Methode kann/will ich nicht machen, da meien Aufnahme etwa 2 Stunden dauert und ich Wochen dafür brauchen würde.
Ich probiert gleich nochmal als nur ein einzelnes "Piepen" rauszuschneiden und das rauszufiltern - das könnte klappen oder eben noch ein schlimmeres Ergebniss als das erste ergeben.


----------



## The_Maegges (28. März 2007)

Wäre es nicht einfacher, die Aufnahme neu zu machen und diesmal das Handy aus dem Raum zu verbannen?

Wenn es keinen "kostengünstigen" Weg gibt, das Piepen richtig rauszufiltern wird dir wohl eh kaum etwas Anderes übrigbleiben.


----------

